# I think I've messed up my Tunnel booking!



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

In October we're making our first trip to France with our Old English Sheepdog. She's pet passported (as from mid Oct) and I understand the rules about re-entry - has to see the vet more than 24 hours but less that 48 hours beforehand.
Hence I didn't book the return for a Sunday (in case the Vets are closed on Saturday) or a Monday (as I'm sure they will be closed on Sunday). So I booked it for Tuesday 2nd November.

This morning I realised that Monday 1st Nov is All Saints Day, a public holiday in France. Hence I suspect that the Vets will be closed and I need to change my return date. Can an experienced visitor to French vets confirm this is likely to be the case?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I would say almost certainly the vets will be closed on a public holiday. They will be open for emergencies but I guess this wouldn't qualify and the callout price would be horrendous. 

Depending on where you are going to and coming back from. So you could book your pet into a Belgian vet, given that the Belgian border is only just up the road about 20 miles away and wouldn't necessarily be a public holiday. Just a thought.... otherwise my advice would be to change the return date.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Vennwood for the Belgium suggestion and for confirming my expectation about the public holiday.
I've just changed my booking with Eurotunnel and, contrary to my expectation, there was no fee/charge even though we had booked using Tesco Clubcard vouchers.


----------

